# Avatar Is Of You?



## ClassicRockr (Sep 9, 2018)

Wonder why it is that there are those that will use an old photo of themselves as an Avatar, instead of a current one? Because we all looked better years ago? Just wondering.

Sort of like where someone does an online profile for a dating website and puts on a photo of themselves that is some 10, 20 or even 30 years old. The profile doesn't match the photo and men or women will wonder........"what the heck?" 

Then there are those of us that don't have a picture of ourselves as an Avatar, like myself.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 9, 2018)

I have thought of posting my picture, but, I didn't want people to get the wrong idea. 
Oh well, here goes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2018)

Possibly because it’s THEIR avatar and THEIR  pictures to do what THEY want and NONE of anyone else’s business. 

Why do you always make posts and threads comparing yourself to others ?
And why do you always try and make yourself sound and look better than others even though you aren’t?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2018)

With me its what you see is what you get..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2018)

Who cares...that avatar is ME...it's not a photo of me when I was young either ... I was in my late 50's when it was taken.. and I'm only in my early 60's now. Not everyone wants a photo identifying themselves on a public forum , for many reasons... everyone's prerogative to post whatever picture they like or not... some choose celebrities, some choose art, some nothing at all...


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2018)

And some of us don't use photos of ourselves because we have been unable to upload them!  My photos all seem to be too big, and I don't really feel like bothering to downsize.  Anyway, I like my seasonal avatars, the sun in summertime and the cute little penguin in winter.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, you can get the me in my NEW avitar, or me all glammed up you be the judge.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2018)

I chop and change as well Sunny, sometimes I use just little gifs  or still pics.. of anything that takes my fancy!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2018)

Excuse meeeee... Marie... why have are you showing a picture of my mother ?


----------



## IKE (Sep 9, 2018)

I've always been told that I had a face that only a mother could love so that's the reason I don't use my photo for a avatar.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 9, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wonder why it is that there are those that will use an old photo of themselves as an Avatar, instead of a current one? Because we all looked better years ago? Just wondering.
> 
> Sort of like where someone does an online profile for a dating website and puts on a photo of themselves that is some 10, 20 or even 30 years old. The profile doesn't match the photo and men or women will wonder........"what the heck?"
> 
> Then there are those of us that don't have a picture of ourselves as an Avatar, like myself.


It could be that it's a favorite picture of themselves and the one they want to share with people.

Same with a dating site although that may be considered false advertising if the picture is many years younger.

I bet if you had an avatar of yourself you would look like a classic rocker.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2018)

hearlady said:


> It could be that it's a favorite picture of themselves and the one they want to share with people.
> 
> Same with a dating site although that may be considered false advertising if the picture is many years younger.
> 
> *I bet if you had an avatar of yourself you would look like a classic rocker.*




LOL...no he doesn't.... sorry Cody for giving your secrets away.. layful:


----------



## Catlady (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't like to use my own (current) photo because I like my privacy, in person and on the internet.   We get a choice here and choices are GREAT!  What is YOUR reason for not having your pic as an avatar, you didn't say?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2018)

For me it is a matter of safety. No pics of me anywhere on social media. Some of the people I deal with are volatile, particularly some of the abusers. I ended up in hospital once, never again.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2018)

With me it is a safety precaution. 
If I happen to upset the wrong person I don't want to be tracked down over the net because then my family members might be targeted because of my activities. I keep a low profile on Facebook and Twitter as well as other forums that I frequent.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Possibly because it’s THEIR avatar and THEIR  pictures to do what THEY want and NONE of anyone else’s business.
> 
> Why do you always make posts and threads comparing yourself to others ?
> And why do you always try and make yourself sound and look better than others even though you aren’t?



Sorry, but (LOL) I am better! Anyway, I’m just have a curiosity thing about me. 
Don’t take my Thread SO personally!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, golly folks, I was just asking! Geeesh! 
I don’t use a photo of me, because I don’t want anyone to see just how GOOD LOOKING I am at 69 years old. Wow, love that!!

Understand????


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 9, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, golly folks, I was just asking! Geeesh!
> I don’t use a photo of me, because I don’t want anyone to see just how GOOD LOOKING I am at 69 years old. Wow, love that!!
> 
> Understand???? 鸞


Self Appraisals don't count!  Post your pic and we'll decide!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Self Appraisals don't count!  Post your pic and we'll decide!


Good reply

(in all reality, I do believe it'd be hard to beat JimW...and I'm not gay.....but if I was....)


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes; my avatar is me.       (Just like my username...  "it's me.")


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, golly folks, I was just asking! Geeesh!
> I don’t use a photo of me, because I don’t want anyone to see just how GOOD LOOKING I am at 69 years old. Wow, love that!!
> 
> Understand???? 鸞



I understand and appreciate that

OK, serious…for just a minute;
I post my mug as my avatar 

Why?

1) I could care less about personal security

2) I’ve scared wimin and small children most my adult life
 (folks have actually stopped talking and have said, ‘don’t be angry’…when I’m just listening intently)

3) I don’t think I’m a good looking guy…..but…in the latter years of this life, I try real hard to come across as a likable person…and if so….I’m good with that









The beard covers scars I don't wish to even see myself

Alright, I'm done bein' serious

Put up yer mug CR...I bet JayDub has you beat


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm not allowed to post my picture because I am on the Witness protection program !LOL  Honestly I am a private and .I only occasionally put in a picture of myself.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Where is JayDub anyway? I know he had foot surgery but I don't think he types with his feet- or does he? Hope he's ok.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry, but the only photo of me that I’d do as an Avitar would be me in my Darth Vader costume with my Vader helmet on. 

Want that?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2018)

I've experienced over the years on other forums that by posting my real pic it attracted too many scammers for whatever reason....posting a seasonal avatar solved that problem once and for all 

Also wondering if avatars of famous figures are allowed here....will have to look up the rules again


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, but the only photo of me that I’d do as an Avitar would be me in my Darth Vader costume with my Vader helmet on.
> 
> Want that?



No thanks

I already have that vision


----------



## Wren (Sep 10, 2018)

I think it’s nice to put a face to the name, the avatar photos  I’ve used  have all been taken within the last 18 months but, after a recent upset on another site, I’ve decided not to anymore


----------



## guyrunningaround (Sep 10, 2018)

this avatar pic was taken in Jan 2018..next one will be Jan 2019.no need to say owt else


----------



## Mike (Sep 10, 2018)

A friend had her picture copied from a forum and used in an advertising
campaign for something unsavoury, I can't remember exactly what was
advertised, but I do remember how upset she was.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2018)

I think by putting a little avatar photo of yourself on a forum, there's not much advertising it can be used for...Mike..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> I've experienced over the years on other forums that by posting my real pic it attracted too many scammers for whatever reason....posting a seasonal avatar solved that problem once and for all
> 
> Also wondering if avatars of famous figures are allowed here....will have to look up the rules again




Yes you can, RadishRose for example uses Joanna Lumley .. and others have used Celebrities too...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





Whaaaaaaatttttt? layful:


----------



## IKE (Sep 10, 2018)

What's goin' on with your hair in your new avatar Ken ?.....kinda looks like you stuck your finger in a wall socket or just peed on a electric fence.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't have a pic of myself and don't know how to upload any pictures anyways
I asked Matrix,he found perfect avatar for my screen name,since I love movies,going to see them Sue


----------



## Ronni (Sep 10, 2018)

I like to know what the people I'm interacting with look like, so I always appreciate a pic of them as their avatar.

I've had the experience of meeting up with someone on a dating site (in a public place of course!) and not recognizing him because his real life face was so completely different than the one he posted in his profile.  While I was more focused on the kind of person he was than what he looked like, it still felt at the least disingenuous and at the worst just outright dishonest, which gave an insight into his personality heretofore unrevealed in the many conversations we'd had before we met.  Too, he was about 100 pounds heavier than his profile photo as well as it being about 15 years out of date.  No wonder I didn't recognize hi!   He recognized me instantly though, because my photo was current and very representative of the way I looked.  

I think it very much depends on what site you're on as to how representative..or not..you want your avatar pic to be.  On a dating forum I think it's important that it be current.  Here?  Like I said, I like to see the real you, but it doesn't actually make any difference to the way I'm going to interact with you.    Because *I* like to see *you,* I try and do unto others by posting a current picture of myself for you to look at.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yes you can, RadishRose for example uses Joanna Lumley .. and others have used Celebrities too...



That's right Holly, Joanna Lumley, but specifically as her character Patsy Stone.  

Patsy rules! layful:


----------



## Catlady (Sep 10, 2018)

Gary =  " I don’t think I’m a good looking guy….."

Actually, I think you're a good looking guy in a rugged way.  Your looks remind me of Ernest Hemingway and your writing style of Walt Whitman.  And you're self deprecating lots of times, which I find charming and makes you sound honest and down to earth.


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Good reply
> 
> (in all reality, I do believe it'd be hard to beat JimW...and I'm not gay.....but if I was....)



Well hot damn, if I had known I could have had my very own sugar daddy, I might have done things a bit differently!

Thanks for the compliment Gary!

Just a side note about my pics. My avatar pic is from May of 2017 and the other pic I posted of me in a suit and tie in the taproom thread is from Dec 2011. The reason I used an older pic was that's all I had.


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Where is JayDub anyway? I know he had foot surgery but I don't think he types with his feet- or does he? Hope he's ok.



Lol RR!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

JimW said:


> Well hot damn, if I had known I could have had my very own sugar daddy, I might have done things a bit differently!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Gary!
> 
> Just a side note about my pics. My avatar pic is from May of 2017 and the other pic I posted of me in a suit and tie in the taproom thread is from Dec 2011. The reason I used an older pic was that's all I had.


Sooooo :waiting: does THIS mean we’ve got a BROMANCE going on here? :shrug:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Good reply
> 
> (in all reality, I do believe it'd be hard to beat JimW...and I'm not gay.....but if I was....)



Not gay! Just checking him out ‘real good?’:lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

My avatar is of me. It was just taken last year and I haven’t changed much. :smug1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2018)

Is today National Change Your Avatar Day?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 56338



:lofl: Looks just like you Ken.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 10, 2018)

Why would you think that isn't me?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2018)

JimW said:


> Well hot damn, if I had known I could have had my very own sugar daddy, I might have done things a bit differently!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Gary!
> 
> Just a side note about my pics. My avatar pic is from May of 2017 and the other pic I posted of me in a suit and tie in the taproom thread is from Dec 2011. The reason I used an older pic was that's all I had.





Keesha said:


> Sooooo :waiting: does THIS mean we’ve got a BROMANCE going on here? :shrug:



No, but.....heh heh.....this is some rather nice fodder for the taproom


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2018)

This is a really funny thread. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2018)

PVC said:


> Gary =  " I don’t think I’m a good looking guy….."
> 
> Actually, I think you're a good looking guy in a rugged way.  Your looks remind me of Ernest Hemingway and your writing style of Walt Whitman.  And you're self deprecating lots of times, which I find charming and makes you sound honest and down to earth.



You, fine lady, are too kind...indeed


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wonder why it is that there are those that will use an old photo of themselves as an Avatar, instead of a current one? Because we all looked better years ago? Just wondering.
> 
> Sort of like where someone does an online profile for a dating website and puts on a photo of themselves that is some 10, 20 or even 30 years old. The profile doesn't match the photo and men or women will wonder........"what the heck?"
> 
> Then there are those of us that don't have a picture of ourselves as an Avatar, like myself.



Why does it worry you? Makes it sound like you're looking. Just kidding of course. :chuncky:


----------



## Leonie (Sep 10, 2018)

I had an up to date photo of myself for an avatar when I first joined. But I suspect the friend who took it might have touched it up a bit, or the lighting in the restaurant where we were lunching was very, very kind because it looked better than what I see in the mirror.  

I guess vanity lies in that direction. I felt like a bit of a fraud, so changed it and I don't think I could cope with the disappointment when the time came to update it anyway. LOL

I have the same trouble when I get a new licence photo. It is always horrendous, and the previous one is so much better, even though I thought it was horrendous too at the time it was taken.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2018)

What are you saying, Leonie? That we should post the most unattractive picture of our selves that we can find to be real?  Of course, we're going to post the nicest ones with the best lighting  and angle and everything. Think of it as looking through the eyes of love, which we all do with those we do love. Can't we also do that for ourselves?


----------



## Linda (Sep 10, 2018)

I've usually used a recent photo of myself on social media and so far I haven't had any problems but I understand why some people don't want to.  I recently changed my avatar because this doll is just too darn funny and it reminds me of a bad hair cut I got a few months ago!

I thought I deleted the photo of me in the Santa hat and the photoshopped longer hair.  Now I came in to delete it in edit and I can't see it.


----------



## Wren (Sep 10, 2018)

I forgot about photoshopping ! A great idea, and fun too, I seem to have grown long blonde hair overnight


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2018)

Leonie said:


> I had an up to date photo of myself for an avatar when I first joined. But I suspect the friend who took it might have touched it up a bit, or the lighting in the restaurant where we were lunching was very, very kind because it looked better than what I see in the mirror.
> 
> I guess vanity lies in that direction. I felt like a bit of a fraud, so changed it and I don't think I could cope with the disappointment when the time came to update it anyway. LOL
> 
> I have the same trouble when I get a new licence photo. It is always horrendous, and the previous one is so much better, even though I thought it was horrendous too at the time it was taken.



:lol: about the licence photo
I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

:lofl: @ Ken


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, but (LOL) I am better! Anyway, I’m just have a curiosity thing about me.
> Don’t take my Thread SO personally!!





ClassicRockr said:


> Well, golly folks, I was just asking! Geeesh!
> I don’t use a photo of me, because I don’t want anyone to see just how GOOD LOOKING I am at 69 years old. Wow, love that!!
> 
> Understand???? 鸞





AZ Jim said:


> Self Appraisals don't count!  Post your pic and we'll decide!


Yep. Self appraisals don’t count. Post your pic and let US decide just how good looking you aren’t :grin:


----------



## JimW (Sep 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yep. Self appraisals don’t count. Post your pic and let US decide just how good looking you aren’t :grin:



A bit odd that the person complaining about the pics people post has no pic posted here.

The only pics that I find funny are the one's that are so photo shopped to remove the "unwanted parts", that half the person's nose is missing or all you can see is two eyes and a mouth and the rest of the face is washed out. What's the purpose of posting a pic like that? It's very obvious to everyone what's being done.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2018)

Well, maybe some people's faces only have two eyes and a mouth?


----------



## JimW (Sep 11, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Well, maybe some people's faces only have two eyes and a mouth?



Hmmm, I never really thought of it that way.  :laugh:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yep. Self appraisals don’t count. Post your pic and let US decide just how good looking you aren’t :grin:



My wife says I am, SO...…...I AM!! 

What do a lot of members say...…."don't have to prove nothing to nobody".


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 11, 2018)

Mine is definitely me.....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> Mine is definitely me.....



Best lookin' cat here.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

JimW said:


> A bit odd that the person complaining about the pics people post has no pic posted here.
> 
> .


:yes:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 11, 2018)

Do you folks really know the difference between complaining and curious? Actually, at first, I thought some of the Avatar photos of people could be a really old photo. IOW, a photo from years ago to make themselves look better and to hear "wow, you look really young".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Do you folks really know the difference between complaining and curious? Actually, at first, I thought some of the Avatar photos of people could be a really old photo. IOW, a photo from years ago to make themselves look better and to hear "wow, you look really young".



"you folks"?......


----------



## toffee (Sep 11, 2018)

aww ike bet your a sweetie under that bag lol


----------



## IKE (Sep 11, 2018)

toffee said:


> aww ike bet your a sweetie under that bag lol




Now that I think about it Toffee none of my family is really all that easy on the eyes......here we are back in the day at the park.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> "you folks"?......



 LOL....sorry Cody..but this is hilarious  :lol1:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Now that I think about it Toffee none of my family is really all that easy on the eyes......here we are back in the day at the park.
> 
> View attachment 56410


:lofl: IKE! It’s the bag family .


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> "you folks"?......



It IS pretty darn funny. HEY! It would make a perfect avatar for him too :rofl:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> It IS pretty darn funny. HEY! It would make a perfect avatar for him too :rofl:



Sorry, bronc riding was not my rodeo event. Put me on a horse, with a rope in my hand and you’ll see what I use to do.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2018)

NO  "Eye Candy"  here.  HaHa.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, bronc riding was not my rodeo event. Put me on a horse, with a rope in my hand and you’ll see what I use to do.




Sorry! I forgot the rope. :laugh:


----------



## n_brown (Sep 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> For me it is a matter of safety. No pics of me anywhere on social media. Some of the people I deal with are volatile, particularly some of the abusers.



I don't post pictures of myself or loved ones on the internet, not paranoid just realistic.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2018)

n_brown said:


> I don't post pictures of myself or loved ones on the internet, not paranoid just realistic.


I hear you.


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Do you folks really know the difference between complaining and curious? Actually, at first, I thought some of the Avatar photos of people could be a really old photo. IOW, a photo from years ago to make themselves look better and to hear "wow, you look really young".



Shall we all hold up a recent newspaper when our photo is taken and then use it for our Avatar?  :sentimental: My currant profile picture I'm using on most social media now was taken at my grandson's wedding Dec 30, 2017.  Its obvious I'm at a wedding but darn, I forgot to hold up anything showing the date.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)

Not that I care, but, I've been called several names in my life, but, I assure you that ain't me in my avatar.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2018)

JimW said:


> A bit odd that the person complaining about the pics people post has no pic posted here.



CR, is usually an OK dude


But once on his high horsey…


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2018)

My horse ROCKS!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

:lofl: That’s FUNNY!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## JimW (Sep 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> CR, is usually an OK dude
> 
> 
> But once on his high horsey…



That pic has to be at least ten years old! No way CR looks that young! What a fraud!! :laugh:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2018)

LOL.... this is such a funny thread....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> LOL.... this is such a funny thread....



Actually, Holly...…...I'M LOVING IT!! (I sound like the McDonalds commercial) LOL

But, true.....loving it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

:hatoff::clap::darth::grouphug:   awww, Cody!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, Holly...…...I'M LOVING IT!! (I sound like the McDonalds commercial) LOL
> 
> But, true.....loving it.



 I knew you would be Cody....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

Here all of you go...…..an Avatar of wife and I. Of course, I'm Vader and she is my Stormtrooper. Cute, hugh?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2018)

Cody's new Avatar....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Here all of you go...…..an Avatar of wife and I. Of course, I'm Vader and she is my Stormtrooper. Cute, hugh?



 LOL... I've seen that before I remember you posting it a long while back... but no Cody, not cute.... :lofl:


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2018)

I try to choose memorable avatars that speak to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Whaddaya mean "YOUR" stormtrooper?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Whaddaya mean "YOUR" stormtrooper?



Well, the Emperor assigned all Stormtroopers to be commanded by Vader. So...…....."my Stormtrooper".


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh brother...layful:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

JimW said:


> That pic has to be at least ten years old! No way CR looks that young! What a fraud!! :laugh:


Haha Jim. 
Snap!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh brother...layful:



Actually, my wife loves her costume and being my Stormtrooper. She is much more of a follower rather than a leader.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

She would HAVE to be with YOUnthego:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

I actually do like your picture of you and your wife in your Star Trek costumes. 
It shows your unique personalities and you look like you haven’t aged a bit. :laugh:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I actually do like your picture of you and your wife in your Star Trek costumes.
> It shows your unique personalities and you look like you haven’t aged a bit. :laugh:



Keesha...….NOT Star Trek, Star Wars.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I actually do like your picture of you and your wife in your Star Trek costumes.
> It shows your unique personalities and you look like you haven’t aged a bit. :laugh:



"Live long, and Prosper"!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Keesha...….NOT Star Trek, Star Wars.



Yep! That’s what I meant ! Tomato / tomaaatolayful:nthego:
Meanderer. :laugh:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yep! That’s what I meant ! Tomato / tomaaatolayful:nthego:
> Meanderer. :laugh:



I look better than Captain Kirk or Spook.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh, no you don't look better than Kirk. Who is Spook?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I look better than Captain Kirk or Spook.





Is this the ‘spook’ you are referring to?
The spooky Spock on the right? 

Self appraisals don’t count!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I look better than Captain Kirk or Spook.



Prove it!


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2018)

The last time I used my actual picture, I had to replace the cracked laptop screens of 17 of my internet friends.  Can't afford that again...….


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 56520
> 
> Is this the ‘spook’ you are referring to?
> The spooky Spock on the right?
> ...


Spock is hawt!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's right Holly, Joanna Lumley, but specifically as her character Patsy Stone.
> 
> Patsy rules! layful:
> 
> View attachment 56335


Very funny person, Funny comparing her characters now versus her in The Avengers


----------



## JimW (Sep 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, no you don't look better than Kirk. Who is Spook?



I think Spook is hugh's brother. :laugh:



ClassicRockr said:


> Here all of you go...…..an Avatar of wife and  I. Of course, I'm Vader and she is my Stormtrooper. Cute, *hugh*?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2018)

May the Logic be with you!


----------

